
Apply HN: Cubeit- Making Conversations More Contextual - gnkchintu
Cubeit is a place to have conversation around content (like hackernews but in the mobile world). We are trying to solve the problem of context getting lost in current communication apps like WhatsApp.<p>How are we doing it ?<p>1. When links are shared in Cubeit, we convert it into a smart card which has only the useful information from that link along with actionable CTA’s. So if you put something from the Product Hunt app in a Cube shared with your friends, even if they don&#x27;t have the Product Hunt client app installed on their phone, a Product Hunt smart card will give enough context about the shared content in Cubeit about it (photos and videos are automatically extracted for example)<p>2. Our chat bar is new the search bar. You can now search through multiple apps for for videos, gifs, restaurants and other sources that we support without going out of Cubeit or having any of these apps installed on your phone and share it with your friends directly from the chat bar.
checkout the demo here - <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;lguTCE8YI-M" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;lguTCE8YI-M</a><p>We are currently in public Beta on Android ,for those wanted to checkout the app you can get it from here <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;qbt.io&#x2F;G3T9" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;qbt.io&#x2F;G3T9</a><p>Here is the list of content types we support for displaying relevant information <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cubeit.io&#x2F;list_of_supported_integrations" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cubeit.io&#x2F;list_of_supported_integrations</a>
======
das_vicky
I thought this thing is funded. That too $3M!!

Are you really applying for YCF? Because I doubt you are eligible.

I personally feel this was inappropriate to promote your app in this thread(
if that was your intention)

If you are not "that" cubeit, please excuse me.

~~~
gnkchintu
Hey we are same Cubeit, we can say we are not 3m funded it was a wrong thing
written by media. Heard from others that small seed funded companies can apply
for YC.

~~~
das_vicky
Even large funded companies apply for YC. But this ain't YC, this is YCF. You
should have read the instructions available on top of applyhn page.

BTW as of now, your crunchbase profile also shows that you are $3M funded. I
guess your team would have updated that.

~~~
gnkchintu
apologies.I do understand that there might be lot of other sites where people
write about without our knowledge. We try to correct as much as possible, else
we usually ignore.

------
gnkchintu
posting the links again

for demo - [https://youtu.be/lguTCE8YI-M](https://youtu.be/lguTCE8YI-M)

App link - [http://qbt.io/G3T9](http://qbt.io/G3T9)

Supported apps
-[http://cubeit.io/list_of_supported_integrations](http://cubeit.io/list_of_supported_integrations)

------
soo_raj
This looks cool. Who do you think is the target market for this app?

~~~
prats226
Initially we are targeting tech audience. If you will look at current
integrations we have built, all are suiting niche tech audience. But as time
progresses, we will be adding more integrations

